# Comparison & Contrast: Modern Arnis - Kombatan



## Brother John (Jun 24, 2006)

SORRY: The Title to this thread should have a "B" to say "Kombatan". *[Mod Note: Fixed]*
I am somewhat familiar with WHAT these two systems do and their relationship, but I'd really like to hear a comparison between the two systems. 
PLEASE: not a "Who's better than who" or anything like that. I'm talking about a cold hard analysis or comparison of tactics, curriculum....etc. 
What makes them different?

Thanks
Hope this creates a good discussion.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 25, 2006)

There was a thread on this in the FMA Talk Site under Kombatan on which some decent descriptions of the Kombatan curriculmn were posted.

I argued that they were really diferent systems, however some of the Kombatan practionars said that it was or MA was part of Kombatan.  And a friend/student of mine went to see GM Ernesto and asked him if they were different (or what was the difference) and he replied that they were pretty much the same.  So I stand corrected.

Check out that thread.

Mark


----------



## James Miller (Jun 26, 2006)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> There was a thread on this in the FMA Talk Site under Kombatan on which some decent descriptions of the Kombatan curriculmn were posted.
> 
> I argued that they were really diferent systems, however some of the Kombatan practionars said that it was or MA was part of Kombatan. And a friend/student of mine went to see GM Ernesto and asked him if they were different (or what was the difference) and he replied that they were pretty much the same. So I stand corrected.
> 
> ...


Having seen and done both, I would agree with you that they are two different systems. It makes good business sense for GM Ernesto to say they are the same.

:asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 26, 2006)

James

While I would agree, but having Kombatan practionars say they are the same (or maybe sister systems), or that MA is contained within Kombatan, as well as having GM Ernesto saying they are basicaly the same who am I to disagree.

When I look at the older books of GM Remy's, and the older tapes of GM Ernesto I see similarites between techniques and such, that I didn't see when attending GM Remy's camps in the mid 90's.  When I've seen older students of GM Remy's they look more similar to the way GM Ernesto's sytem is protrayed than what I saw at the camps in the mid 90's or even GM Remy's tapes.  So maybe they are similar except GM Remy's system took on a new look and evolved differently than MA did in the PI.

Maybe I have to narrow a view, and I need to broaden it and see more of the commonalities between the two systems then trying to spot the differences.  I don't think though that it is just a marketing ploy of GM Ernesto's to say that are basically the same. 

Mark


----------

